# Rabbits & Allergies..



## kpebbles (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,

This is my first post, but I've been lurking around for a little bitnow. I'd really LOVE to be an owner of a bunny - especially afterseeing pics of all your adorable bunnies! 

I'm interested in a Holland Lop or Netherland Dwarf as my first bunny-please let me know if you think one or the other is better for anewbie. Also, if you think a male or female is easier to handle.. Iwould really love a sweet, cuddlebun!

I'm concerned about allergies. I don't think I am allergic to rabbits.I've never been allergic to cats or dogs, but I do have bad allergiesto smoke, dust, &amp; mold spores. What concerns me most is myboyfriend. He is terribly allergic to cats &amp; dogs. We held&amp; sniffed a friend's neighbor's backyard bunny and we were bothfine with that interaction so we thought getting a rabbit would befine. However, we played with another of his outdoor rabbits, and I wassneezing &amp; my nose was running ( I think it could have beenbecause I was outside &amp; I do have bad allergies to dust). Myboyfriend actually broke out into hives where he touched his skin afterhandling the bunny. I don't know what breed the bun was - probablymixed. Could it be because the bun had some possible allergens on itsfur? The bun does love to eat flowers..and maybe the pollen got ontohis fur? I don't know, this is all speculation..maybe wishful thinking.

Anyways, I went to a Holland Lop breeder and she told me she would loanme one of her adult buns for a week to see if we are allergic. I thinkthis is a great idea, but my bf thinks it could be a disaster if eitherof us is allergic. We have a small apartment and he's worried that ifone of us IS allergic, we are introducing allergens into our home andwe'd have a hard time cleaning it out (he'd want me to carpet clean,vacuum everything spic &amp; span). 

I read somewhere that spayed female cats put out less allergeniccompounds than male cats. Have you heard anything like that aboutrabbits? Also, are there any species that are purported to be lessallergenic than others? For example, people say that poodles are the"hypoallergenic" breed of dogs..

Have any of you used Allerpet with success?

Please let me know of your experiences and any advice that you mayhave. I am trying to visit one of my friends who has a Netherland, butshe hasn't gotten in her "adult" coat yet and I've heard that couldmake a difference in allergies.

Sorry for the long post! I'm looking forward to reading your responses...


----------



## PepperGrl (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum. This isactually a topic I can speak from experience on. My husbandhas a lot of allergies and I have a few too. We are bothallergic to cats and we are also allergic to some types ofdogs. However, neither of us have a problem withrabbits. I think in part because they don't shedoften. Both of our rabbits are indoors and they don't botherus at all. As far as a good breed for a first time rabbitowner, I would recommend the lops. I know the Netherlands areawesome bunnies too, but I've heard from some people (mainly in petstores) that they can be a little more "tempermental". Wehave a French Lop and a mini Lop and they are both extremelysweet. I am head over heels in love with the lopbreed. I think they have such loving and sociabledispositions. I guess that also has to do with how they arebrought up. Good luck in whatever you choose and it might bea good idea to take that breeder up on her offer about taking one homefor a week. There is a good chance you won't be allergic andI'm sure you'll fall in love!

Jamie


----------



## dajeti2 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hello and Welcome.

My son is allergic to almost everything including dust, smoke,molds, trees, grasses,cats and dogs. He hasn't hadany problems with the rabbits and it's been a year and a half. He hashad problems with dusty hay before so we sorted it outside and he wasok.

You can always get an air purifier and to help keep anyallergens done floating in the air. You can cover your couches withsheets for the week. Not real attractive but helps keep any allergensoff the furniture.

It may have been polloen that affected you both because Jeremy,my son, will sometimes get hives from petting Apollo after he's beenoutside and running around the yard. We have 5 rabbits that live insideand he hasn't had any problems.

I would say try it and see how it goes. If it doesn't work outthen you'll know without having to get too deeply attached. I thinkwhat you are doing is awesome. I wish more people would take a trialrun and see before buying and finding out the hard way. I've had peopletell me they use Allerpet and it's helped them greatly. I haven't useditso can't say from personal experience.

I hope this helps you some and Good Luck. I hope you keep us posted.

Tina


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

*dajeti2 wrote:*


> My son is allergic to almost everything includingdust, smoke, molds, trees, grasses,cats and dogs.He hasn't had any problems with the rabbits and it's been a year and ahalf.


I'm exactly the same way. I can't even walk into a house witha cat or dog without wheezing and breaking out in hives, but therabbits don't bother me. We have four in the house now and noproblems. I still can't get over it. 

Laura


----------



## kpebbles (Jun 8, 2005)

Thank you guys so much for your responses! I have more hope now that he'll be okay.. 

Yes, Jamie, I think we'll be going with the Holland Lops.. part of thereason is because of the cute pictures - like your cute Pepper! we lovetheir little stodgy bodies &amp; those sweet faces.. 

Thanks Tina for all the suggestions. Also, a bit of a relief to hearthat we weren't the only ones reacting to an outdoor bunny that way..We were wondering why we were ok with the first bun and not the second.

Laura - my bf is terribly allergic to cats and dogs and i was hoping itdidn't extend to rabbits.. good to hear that buns are ok with so manyof you that are allergic to other animals. 

Now to convince him that this is a good idea.. I know that once we getone home he will fall in love too.. I mean, how could you not fall inlove with those adorable faces? I just hope we get a loaner who is asweetie.. I don't want him to get turned off to bunniessomehow..!:shock:

And do you guys have any advice on which gender is generally easier?I've heard males are easier, especially after you get them neutered.. Iknow that each bun has its own unique personality, but in general, whatdo you guys think? 

Thanks everyone! I will definitely keep you guys posted on how thingsgo.. wish me luck..he is a bit wary of the whole pet situation. We soldour saltwater reef tank not too long ago and he doesn't want to jumpinto any sort of pets again for a while..


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 8, 2005)

I have two males and two females and the boysare WAY sweeter than the girls. They love being handled andpetted. The girls just run away most of the time.

It really does depend a lot on the animal itself though. There are some really sweet girls on this forum.

Laura


----------



## pamnock (Jun 8, 2005)

I wouldn't proceed without allergytesting. I'm allergic to the rabbits, especially Angoras, soI have to take antihistamines when judging. We have a cat anddog in the house -- I not allergic to them, but very allergic to GuineaPigs. My daughter is very allergic to horses and rabbits, butnot to the dog or cat.

Saliva and urine can carry allergens as well asdander.I wouldn't take a chanceof having to part with a new pet -- find out first if you'll actuallybe able to live with it.

Pam


----------



## CorkysMom (Jun 8, 2005)

My Oreo is a sweet girl and loves to be cuddled,so does Corky....Oreo's femlae, Corky's male...Homer likes to be petand not held much...male...and Misty..she's stiill a bit skittish, butonce you get her and hold her she's fine...we just adopted her about 3weeks ago tho..Corky is by far my biggest and sweetest cuddler. He'llsit with me for hours, or til he has to potty, whichever comes first!

Breeds as follow:

Corky: Holland Lop
Oreo and Homer: MiniLops
Misty:Satin

I too am allergic to alot of things but have never had probs with the bunnies.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 8, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Kpebbles,

It's nice for you to finally post.I am a first time pet owner and adoptedPebbles (a Netherland Dwarf) from a local vet. Thevet really wanted me to take Pebblesbecause I was doing so much researchbefore I would bring a pethome. The vet even offered me totry Pebbles out for a month, to see howit would work out. But once Igot her home........the rest is history....... Pebbles ishere to stay. 

I get Hay-fever, and I can't stand the smell ofperfume or cologne, I am sensitive tosmells, but I have no problems withPebbles. Sometimes my eyes get itchy, but that isminor. I have two airpurifiers in the house, but not sure if they make anydifference.

Rainbows! :angel:


----------



## LittleMija2 (Jun 8, 2005)

The problem with owning rabbits in many cases isnot so much the rabbit fur but the hay that the rabbit has to eat. Hayis highly allergic and bunny love to play in it, dump it, lay in itetc. Hay has a strong odor and its very dusty, however hay is anessential part of a rabbits diet. Even the rabbit pellets are made ofhay and grasses and even they have an odour. Organic hay seems to causemuch less problems for me

My recommendations would that if you get a rabbit, make sure to keepthe hay tightly sealed and in a air proof container. When you removethe hay to give to the bunny, hold your breath and immediatly wash yourhands after. Give small amounts at a timeto the bunny in asmall bin that he cannot jump into, dig into, or knock over. Keep aneye on it and refresh as necessary. If thier is someone in the housewho isnt allergic to hay or dust them have them do the hay feeding.

Same goes with cleaning the cage. The rabbit droppings are all made ofhay, and that mixed with the litter and the amonia from the urine is arecipe for allergies. Have someone else clean the cage or wear a dustmask.

Any kind of woodchips for litter or bedding especially will causesevereallergies since the bunny sits in it and rolls in itand it as well is highly allergic and dusty so use a newspaper basedlitter or carefresh.

An aircleaner might bea good idea and makes a big difference in my case.

Finally allerpet. Fantastic miracle product. I recommend it to anyonewith allergies. I use it on my girls and they have no problems or sideeffects and Im very careful about toxic aspects of things and I trustthis product.I can sucessfully make my pets allergy free by followingthe above guidelines along with allerpet. Seems like a lot of work butmy girls are worth it.

At one point I got a minirex and I was highly allergic to him.Something to do with rex fur being an undercoat? and having much moredander.

My ginny might be 1/2 minilop although Ill never be sure. I foundherto be more allergic than my other girl who i know isdefinatly a holland.

Angoras and rex's seem to be more allergic than other breeds


----------



## LittleMija2 (Jun 8, 2005)

Ohh and if you are looking for a cuddle bun, Idefinitely recommend a holland. Neitherland dwarfs by nature areskiddish however some for unknown reasons, maybe their owners...they can be tamed. Both my hollands give bunny kisses andthey are well behaved. My favorite breed, and one of the most docile,unless you want a big bunny, the flemmish, the size of a very big cat -they are pretty tame too.


----------



## kpebbles (Jun 9, 2005)

thank you guys so much! i will definitely findout before committing to a pet..it would break my heart if one of us isallergic, but i'm sure it wouldn't be as bad as having to let go of apet..

i'll keep you all posted..


----------



## Kricket (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so excited that you are considering gettinga bunny! And I am also impressed that you quite clearly havedone your homework 

My brother isVERY allergic. Before I made thefull-on decision to bring bunnies into our home, my brother, sister andI went to every pet shop in town to pet, handle and cuddle every bunnywe could get our hands on. On occasion he did feel sensitiveto the buns. We found that hefelt the most allergicwhen we handled bunnies thatwere housed in bedding(looked like cedar shavings). He thought he might have beenmore allergic and sensitive to the dust and particles from thebedding. He felt less sensitive to the bunnies that wehandled that were NOT in bedding. We did this as a familyouting every other night for nearly three months and he finally fell inlove with Shorty and the rest is history. 

Did you mention if you wanted to have indoor or outdoorbunnies? Might be less of an allergy problem to house themoutside...? Much less fur floating in the air. I amstill learning so much about bunnies, but when I have their sheddingpatterns down, I will keep them in their outdoor hutch to ease anypossible allergy problems in the house 

Keep us posted. OH! And take LOTS of pictures! 

Hugs!! Shorty, Star &amp; Krick


----------



## kpebbles (Jun 9, 2005)

Hello Kricket,

Yes, I've been reading this forum for a while now and have learned so much from all of you!

I would like to house the bunny indoors- we are currently in anapartment, but even when we eventually move to a house, i would stilllike to keep the bun indoors. 
Thanks for your insight on the sensitivity to the bedding. do you thinksomething like Woody Pet would fall into that "dusty" category as well?What other alternatives do you think would work well?

I heard so many great things about Woody Pet..but in the South Bay Area, CA - it doesn't seem that easy to find..

p.s. if i am lucky enough to get a bun, you can be assured i will be posting many many pictures!


----------



## PepperGrl (Jun 10, 2005)

We use woody pet for our buns now and it doesturn into a sort of saw dust when it gets wet but it doesn't reallyseem to be dusty. It is kind of hard to explain by so farneither my husband or I have had a reaction to it. Once youget your bun litter trained, you could forget the bedding and have itjust on a plastic flooring or something. That should alsohelp with any allergies. Keep us posted on the new bun youmight adopt!

Jamie


----------



## bluebird (Jun 10, 2005)

I have allergies to mold and pollen,angorasbother me as well.I do think the one week trial is nice as long as youunderstand its only a trail period.Most holland lops are great pets ilike males for pets.bluebird


----------

